# Peeve of the Day



## vraiblonde

Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.

Why are people so rude??


----------



## RPMDAD

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



i agree, i never start to scan until the other persons stuff is out of the way


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



I don't know, but that irritates me, too!  Stinkeye big time.

Over here, Safeway doesn't have the  belt.  Giant does.  I hate when people do that.


----------



## catlingirl

I hate when people do that or they crowd you even though there are other self checkouts open. I really love it when theres a whole bunch of regular lanes open and someone has a full cart of food at the self check out.:sarcasm


----------



## Bann

catlingirl said:


> I hate when people do that or they crowd you even though there are other self checkouts open. I really love it when theres a whole bunch of regular lanes open and someone has a full cart of food at the self check out.:sarcasm




I would add that if you don't know how to use a self checkout then you shouldn't use it no matter how many items you have.   Our self checkouts over here don't have a maximum number of items that I know of.   For me, it's faster than using the regular checkout.  I can check out pretty fast no matter how many items I have.


----------



## Hank

Something I realized last night that I can't stand in grocery stores are the people on cell phones standing in the aisles oblivious to their surroundings yapping on the phone.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Something I realized last night that* I can't stand in grocery stores are the people on cell phones standing in the aisles oblivious to their surroundings yapping on the phone.*



Me, neither!  

Get off your phone in the store  - no one wants to hear your damn business.


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



I caught myself doing that one time. I'd started scanning things before I realized the lady in front of me was going to need a minute to get her stuff loaded - I immediately felt pretty bad about it. But then I felt kinda stuck as there were people behind me that I kinda felt like I was holding up by just standing there doing nothing. That made me realize the conveyor belt set-up wasn't the best implementation of the self-checkout. Now I try to avoid stores that use that kind of set-up. I much prefer the set-up that McKay's (in Leonardtown) uses, and their system is really fast - so that's where I've been doing most of my grocery shopping for a couple years.

So... anyway... accept my apology for my rudeness (albeit to a different lady) in place of an apology from the people that have done it to you?

Side Note: When I was in McKay's today they were rockin' some Rick Springfield through the overhead speakers. Talk about a flashback! I definitely caught myself singing out loud and I might even have been dancing in the isle there for a moment. The last time I was in there they were playing Funky Cold Medina.


----------



## vraiblonde

There was this terrible space invader woman at Target yesterday.  I was looking over the yogurt selection and she got rightontopofme so she could look at yogurt too.  I stood my ground and that did not deter her.  But at least she had nice breath.

So a few minutes later I'm over in the coffee aisle, back to back with a woman who's looking at something across the aisle, and this same woman! rolls up on us and without saying excuse me or anything squeezes right in between us and starts looking at coffee too.  Seriously, it was a terrible lady sandwich.  The other woman and I turned at the same time and said, "Excuse me??" and the space invader backed off.  But I was like, WTH??  Who does that?

She was a fluffy little Stepford thing, clearly not raised by wolves, so what's up with that?


----------



## Shutout

Bann said:


> Me, neither!
> 
> Get off your phone in the store  - no one wants to hear your damn business.



This.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tilted said:


> But then I felt kinda stuck as there were people behind me that I kinda felt like I was holding up by just standing there doing nothing.



I never care about those people.  Sometimes it's up to us to enforce politeness on the whole group.

I am reminded of an older woman at a grocery store in Frederick years ago who set the young man in line behind her straight.  She was paying by check or something and he was getting impatient.  He kind of huffed and she turned to him and said, "Wait your turn."  He said, "It IS my turn."  And she said, "No.  When I am finished, THEN it's your turn."


----------



## Shutout

People that pull up to the island that has both diesel and gas pumps when there are other "gas only" islands open. Of course they pump, then run in to buy something and leave their vehicle blocking the diesel pump.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Once i pulled into an empty checkout line and started unloading my cart,  an old man got behind me and started unloading his cart too behind me,  out #### was intermingling when I sat my cube of pepsi on his bread he got pissed.  WTF you senile old fart.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> There was this terrible space invader woman at Target yesterday.  I was looking over the yogurt selection and she got rightontopofme so she could look at yogurt too.  I stood my ground and that did not deter her.  But at least she had nice breath.
> 
> So a few minutes later I'm over in the coffee aisle, back to back with a woman who's looking at something across the aisle, and this same woman! rolls up on us and without saying excuse me or anything squeezes right in between us and starts looking at coffee too.  Seriously, it was a terrible lady sandwich.  The other woman and I turned at the same time and said, "Excuse me??" and the space invader backed off.  But I was like, WTH??  Who does that?
> 
> She was a fluffy little Stepford thing, clearly not raised by wolves, so what's up with that?



  Space Invader  

I'm sitting here saying that the SAMETHING happens to me, too!  It's like I'm magnet for these people!  Foxhound says this never happens to him.  !

A magnet, I tell you.


----------



## mamatutu

Going to stores, banks, driving, etc. where I have to deal with people invading my space, being rude, being on cellphones, being oblivious to others are where I learned patience and tolerance, which, also, keeps my blood pressure low!


----------



## FollowTheMoney

I will not use those self-checkouts even if I have one item that will total a one dollar bill. If the store is not going to give me an extra discount for doing their job, of say 5-10%, what's the point? So the chain (corporation) can reduce its workforce? I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for the privilege of scanning and bagging my own purchase while at the same time increasing unemployment. They really have trained their customers, well. Suckers.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Packed house at the Target the other day. Sitting in the "10 items of less" line about 8 people deep. Dude right in front of me begins to unload his CART.... yes... CART of about 25 items onto the belt. Me and the 5 people behind us sigh at the same time! 

The nice teenage cashier then announces, rather loudly... "I'm sorry sir, this is the 10 items or less line and you will need to go to one of the other lines!" She skillfully waited until ALL of the items were on the belt.

The dude then begins to give her the business! 

She stood her ground though! The guy threw his items into his cart and stormed off to wait 10 people deep at another line.

I heard what I can only describe as a slight chuckle from many of the people behind me.


----------



## BernieP

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



Agree
They would get irate (if you bagged their stuff)
Frankly, because they can be.  Self absorbed, twits.  It's how they drive, how they behave in restaurants and generally how they are.  It's all about them.  Level of income, education, race, it doesn't matter.
They would rush you out of the way, but heaven forbid they get a nudge because they're on "a call" in the checkout line.


----------



## Monello

Bann said:


> Space Invader



She has a bunch of these witty names for things.  I'm gonna have to make a list of them.  To go along with all this vraiblondeisms.  Things like dreadmill, assorted & sundry, go Speed Racer(slow driver), starter marriage, etc.


----------



## Monello

SG_Player1974 said:


> Packed house at the Target the other day. Sitting in the "10 items of less" line about 8 people deep. Dude right in front of me begins to unload his CART.... yes... CART of about 25 items onto the belt. Me and the 5 people behind us sigh at the same time!


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Going to stores, banks, driving, etc. where I have to deal with people invading my space, being rude, being on cellphones, being oblivious to others are where I learned patience and tolerance, which, also, keeps my blood pressure low!



:shrug:  I do a lot of cardio, so my blood pressure is always low. In fact, we just had our Wellness program renewals at work and my blood pressure was 100/60   #cardiofitnessbann


----------



## Bann

Monello said:


> She has a bunch of these witty names for things.  I'm gonna have to make a list of them.  To go along with all this vraiblondeisms.  Things like dreadmill, assorted & sundry, go Speed Racer(slow driver), starter marriage, etc.



 

Clingons


----------



## GURPS

Tilted said:


> The last time I was in there they were playing Funky Cold Medina.









and if that isn't good enough .....


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> There was this terrible space invader woman at Target yesterday.  I was looking over the yogurt selection and she got rightontopofme so she could look at yogurt too.  I stood my ground and that did not deter her.  But at least she had nice breath.
> 
> So a few minutes later I'm over in the coffee aisle, back to back with a woman who's looking at something across the aisle, and this same woman! rolls up on us and without saying excuse me or anything squeezes right in between us and starts looking at coffee too.  Seriously, it was a terrible lady sandwich.  The other woman and I turned at the same time and said, "Excuse me??" and the space invader backed off.  But I was like, WTH??  Who does that?
> 
> She was a fluffy little Stepford thing, clearly not raised by wolves, so what's up with that?


I bet she was a cuddler too.


----------



## Merlin99

FollowTheMoney said:


> I will not use those self-checkouts even if I have one item that will total a one dollar bill. If the store is not going to give me an extra discount for doing their job, of say 5-10%, what's the point? So the chain (corporation) can reduce its workforce? I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for the privilege of scanning and bagging my own purchase while at the same time increasing unemployment. They really have trained their customers, well. Suckers.




Why do I read this and hear Charly Brown's teacher voices?


----------



## mamatutu

Merlin99 said:


> Why do I read this and hear Charly Brown's teacher voices?



  I forgot about that!


----------



## RoseRed

I only use it for a small amount of items.  If I have a full cart, I go to a checker.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Going to stores, banks, driving, etc. where I have to deal with people invading my space, being rude, being on cellphones, being oblivious to others are where I learned patience and tolerance, which, also, keeps my blood pressure low!



You're so perfect!


----------



## BernieP

SG_Player1974 said:


> Packed house at the Target the other day. Sitting in the "10 items of less" line about 8 people deep. Dude right in front of me begins to unload his CART.... yes... CART of about 25 items onto the belt. Me and the 5 people behind us sigh at the same time!
> 
> The nice teenage cashier then announces, rather loudly... "I'm sorry sir, this is the 10 items or less line and you will need to go to one of the other lines!" She skillfully waited until ALL of the items were on the belt.
> 
> The dude then begins to give her the business!
> 
> She stood her ground though! The guy threw his items into his cart and stormed off to wait 10 people deep at another line.
> 
> I heard what I can only describe as a slight chuckle from many of the people behind me.



I'm surprised (she enforced the rule).  Most stores post these rules but don't want to confront a customer.  Given he already loaded the belt, then wasted more of her time arguing, then reloading, her time would have been better spend just checking him out.
For her, since cashiers are judged on the number of people they can move thru the line per hour.   The size of the order matters not, it's the time.  D1 use to work there and said it killed them when a person went thru their change purse looking for exact change.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> View attachment 106540



Love it! 

I hate people who drive diesels and think just because the pump I'm using dispenses both gas and diesel, that it's the only one that does. I have as much right to use it as you. If I didn't, it would be diesel only. Go to another island ####tard!


----------



## mamatutu

FollowTheMoney said:


> I will not use those self-checkouts even if I have one item that will total a one dollar bill. If the store is not going to give me an extra discount for doing their job, of say 5-10%, what's the point? So the chain (corporation) can reduce its workforce? I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for the privilege of scanning and bagging my own purchase while at the same time increasing unemployment. They really have trained their customers, well. Suckers.



I only shop at the PF Giant.  I rarely use the scanners because I enjoy the interaction with the checkers.  I know them all!  I don't think there is reduced employment at my Giant because of the scanners.  Also, I use coupons.  I guess I am one of the annoying people!    I help them bag up my groceries if they are slammed.  I, also, let people in front of me if they have just a few items, or are elderly.  I am not in that much of a hurry!  As I said in a previous post, patience and tolerance is the key.  It gets paid forward even if you don't know about it.


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> I only use it for a small amount of items.  If I have a full cart, I go to a checker.



Agree with this as well.   If I can't just do a quick grab and go, I'll let the cashier ring me up while I bag.  While I'm with Vrai on being run over by the person behind me, I also recognize when my bagging requirements would slow up the line.
I would never take a large cart thru the self check.  Hand basket or one of the small carts at Giant is my limit.  Typically self check is when I can hold it all in my hands.


----------



## RoseRed

BernieP said:


> Agree with this as well.   If I can't just do a quick grab and go, I'll let the cashier ring me up while I bag.  While I'm with Vrai on being run over by the person behind me, I also recognize when my bagging requirements would slow up the line.
> I would never take a large cart thru the self check.  Hand basket or one of the small carts at Giant is my limit.  Typically self check is when I can hold it all in my hands.


I usually try and bring my own bags.  Did you know that in California the stores charge for their bags if you don't bring your own?


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> I usually try and bring my own bags.  Did you know that in California the stores charge for their bags if you don't bring your own?



I started bringing my own bags along time ago.  Montgomery County has that law charging for bags, as well.  My daughter takes her own bags everywhere; grocery, home stores, boutiques, mall, etc.


----------



## sm8

PeoplesElbow said:


> Once i pulled into an empty checkout line and started unloading my cart,  an old man got behind me and started unloading his cart too behind me,  out #### was intermingling when I sat my cube of pepsi on his bread he got pissed.  WTF you senile old fart.



This has happened to me several times, I thought I was the only one LOL I seriously wanted to pick up their stuff and start throwing it to the end of the line behind us.


----------



## FollowTheMoney

Merlin99 said:


> Why do I read this and hear Charly Brown's teacher voices?


But, but, but ....I'm important too. You're a meanie and hurt my feelings.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Good gawd....anything else you care to bitch about?


----------



## vraiblonde

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> Good gawd....anything else you care to bitch about?



Not right now, but I'm sure something will irritate me tomorrow.  Check back then!


----------



## Merlin99

FollowTheMoney said:


> But, but, but ....I'm important too. You're a meanie and hurt my feelings.



No your not, you're just another finger in the hand job of life.


----------



## vraiblonde

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> Good gawd....anything else you care to bitch about?



Wait!  I thought of something else!

Those Rob Lowe DirecTV commercials.  

Why, Rob?  Why??  Why are you doing those terrible and embarrassing commercials???


----------



## ginwoman

I'll tell you what peeved me today were the couple who sat behind us at the movie theater and rattled bags (like chip bags or something)and chewed for the first 20 minutes. Fortunately by the time the movie (American Sniper) actually came on, they had pretty much stopped. The whole frikkin theater was basically available for them to sit when they came in, but no.....they had to jam us up.


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> Wait!  I thought of something else!
> 
> Those Rob Lowe DirecTV commercials.
> 
> Why, Rob?  Why??  Why are you doing those terrible and embarrassing commercials???



For the same reason Marie Osmond does those ultra annoying, incessant Nutrisystem commercials.  Mullah.  Oh, and she had a little help from surgery.  Did you know she got paid 1.7 mil for this gig?    It is the same as Kirstie Ally, and all the other numerous celebs that do commercials.  All I can think is that they have no other source of income; as in they are has beens.


----------



## FED_UP

ginwoman said:


> I'll tell you what peeved me today were the couple who sat behind us at the movie theater and rattled bags (like chip bags or something)and chewed for the first 20 minutes. Fortunately by the time the movie (American Sniper) actually came on, they had pretty much stopped. The whole frikkin theater was basically available for them to sit when they came in, but no.....they had to jam us up.



People like company, nice of you to accommodate them.


----------



## catlingirl

I can't stand the progressive commercials and the furniture commercials, especially the  chaise ones. Another thing is when I'm at the library looking for books and another person crowds around me where I'm at. I leave the space and go back after they leave. Its usually at the carts with the new books this happens.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> For the same reason Marie Osmond does those ultra annoying, incessant Nutrisystem commercials.  Mullah.  Oh, and she had a little help from surgery.  Did you know she got paid 16 mil for this gig?    It is the same as Kirstie Ally, and all the other numerous celebs that do commercials.  All I can think is that they have no other source of income; as in they are has beens.



Marie Osmond certainly is no has been.  Like her or not, she's definitely a working woman making quite a living for herself and her kids.  She has written books (some are craft books of her own designs, and has a line of embroidery designs) she has her Doll collection, she's been on Broadway, she has the Nutrisystem deal (so what if she's had "work done" - she looks great and she's keeping that weight off that she gained [50 lbs])  She and Donny did their annual Christmas show during the month of December (which I got to see this year at the National Theater)  AND she and Donny have their Las Vegas show.  

That's some has-been!


----------



## FED_UP

Certain people in general today have no common sense; I guess that is the bottom line. This world today is like it’s all about me and not you. Selfish fuggers. We can't blame it on the parenting, adults are supposed to know right from wrong. I guess the common sense part is the ignorance they inherited over the years has no cure and where not challenged enough by the people they offend. Last thing that kind of irked me in shoppers, lady has EBT card and has to put back about 15-20 bucks worth of stuff due to lack of funds. Common sense people would know there balance before going to the store, WTF.


----------



## mamatutu

FED_UP said:


> Certain people in general today have no common sense; I guess that is the bottom line. This world today is like it’s all about me and not you. Selfish fuggers. We can't blame it on the parenting, adults are supposed to know right from wrong. I guess the common sense part is the ignorance they inherited over the years has no cure and where not challenged enough by the people they offend. Last thing that kind of irked me in shoppers, lady has EBT card and has to put back about 15-20 bucks worth of stuff due to lack of funds. Common sense people would know there balance before going to the store, WTF.



Good points.  I guess that is why I don't get riled when I come up against these type of situations.  Why waste my energy or turn it negative.  All we can do is the best we can, make changes when we can, and ride it out.  I guess I feel sorry for people that are so oblivious to others, so I try to make up for it when I can.  The world is still a good place even though it seems to be getting worse.  It is what you make of it.


----------



## MarieB

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??




I wait an appropriate amount of time

But if you are effing with your purse or phone too long, then my groceries are coming down the belt whether you are done bagging or not.


----------



## mamatutu

mamatutu said:


> For the same reason Marie Osmond does those ultra annoying, incessant Nutrisystem commercials.  *Mullah*.  Oh, and she had a little help from surgery.  Did you know she got paid 1.7 mil for this gig?    It is the same as Kirstie Ally, and all the other numerous celebs that do commercials.  All I can think is that they have no other source of income; as in they are has beens.



I just looked up the spelling for mullah, as in money.  I thought I had it right.  Here is the definition.  Thought it was funny.  Haha on me!  How dare I not be politically correct!  

Mullah 

Mullah is derived from the Quranic term Mawla. However due to the ambiguous and varied use of the term in the Quran, some publishers have described its usage as a religious title as unquranic. Nonetheless it still sometimes used to refer to a Muslim man or woman, educated in Islamic theology and sacred law.

Moola

[ ˈmo͞oˌlä ] 

NOUN

money.


----------



## mamatutu

Monello said:


> She has a bunch of these witty names for things.  I'm gonna have to make a list of them.  To go along with all this vraiblondeisms.  Things like dreadmill, assorted & sundry, go Speed Racer(slow driver), starter marriage, etc.



I agree. I have told vrai before that she has excellent writing skills.  She is definitely original in her sayings.  And, most cause a laugh.  Some, not so much!  

If she were ever to write a book about this forum, it would definitely be a best seller!


----------



## BOP

mamatutu said:


> I forgot about that!



That's me in most meetings at work.  #PeppermintPatty


----------



## BOP

Hank said:


> You're so perfect!


----------



## BOP

catlingirl said:


> I can't stand the progressive commercials and the furniture commercials, especially the  chaise ones. Another thing is when I'm at the library looking for books and another person crowds around me where I'm at. I leave the space and go back after they leave. Its usually at the carts with the new books this happens.



Speaking of Progressive, have you seen the latest ones?  "Kill her!"    I wonder if it's coincidence, or they've seen the sentiments expressed on line about Flo.


----------



## BOP

Bann said:


> Marie Osmond certainly is no has been.  Like her or not, she's definitely a working woman making quite a living for herself and her kids.  She has written books (some are craft books of her own designs, and has a line of embroidery designs) she has her Doll collection, she's been on Broadway, she has the Nutrisystem deal (so what if she's had "work done" - she looks great and she's keeping that weight off that she gained [50 lbs])  She and Donny did their annual Christmas show during the month of December (which I got to see this year at the National Theater)  AND she and Donny have their Las Vegas show.
> 
> That's some has-been!



You know you're old when you go to Donnie and Marie concerts.  Next stop, Branson!


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??


I'd be throwing their groceries in my bags.  Ooops, I'm sorry.  Did I bag some of your stuff by mistake.  Oh, well, if you would wait your ass for a minute, I'd have been out of your effing way.  :shrug:


----------



## Bann

MarieB said:


> I wait an appropriate amount of time
> 
> But if you are effing with your purse or phone too long, then my groceries are coming down the belt whether you are done bagging or not.



  Yep!  All bets are off if you are putzing around!


----------



## Vince

MarieB said:


> I wait an appropriate amount of time
> 
> But if you are effing with your purse or phone too long, then my groceries are coming down the belt whether you are done bagging or not.


I don't have a purse Marie and most men don't screw around when it comes to getting your groceries and getting out.  I really hate it when some woman is bagging her groceries and talking on her dayum cell phone.


----------



## Bann

BOP said:


> You know you're old when you go to Donnie and Marie concerts.  Next stop, Branson!




  Old?  Nah!   Age is but a number, BOP.   56 for me this year and I am far from old acting.  

Anyway, we went in December - and I LOVED IT!   Foxhound signed on because I really wanted to go and I booked the tickets as soon as I saw the commercial on TV. The seats were nearly booked then, too.  He could have backed out & I had any number of GFs who would have gone with me.  

IF you love the Osmonds- like I did when I was a younger gal - no doubt about it, they put on a great show.  Classy, no vulgarity.  Good clean fun.   I didn't have to put up with a bunch of mouth breathing, pants hanging to their knees idiots in the audience either.   Winning!


----------



## ginwoman

Bann said:


> Old?  Nah!   Age is but a number, BOP.   56 for me this year and I am far from old acting.
> 
> Anyway, we went in December - and I LOVED IT!   Foxhound signed on because I really wanted to go and I booked the tickets as soon as I saw the commercial on TV. The seats were nearly booked then, too.  He could have backed out & I had any number of GFs who would have gone with me.
> 
> IF you love the Osmonds- like I did when I was a younger gal - no doubt about it, they put on a great show.  Classy, no vulgarity.  Good clean fun.   I didn't have to put up with a bunch of mouth breathing, pants hanging to their knees idiots in the audience either.   Winning!



please splain' "mouth breathing" Bann. Not sure what I am missing.


----------



## cricketmd

Sounds like you had a rough day Vrial   "but at least she had nice breath" that made me LOL here at work!  You are soo good at finding the positives!


----------



## Bann

ginwoman said:


> please splain' "mouth breathing" Bann. Not sure what I am missing.



I dunno, just an idiot type.  :shrug:


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



I used to have that happen and I'd start bagging their items with mine - that sure raised a bunch of crap.  I said oh sorry this is yours?  I thought it was mine, it was with my stuff.  I bet they think twice the next time LOL


----------



## cricketmd

Bann -  I thought you meant heavy breathing or breathy


----------



## Bann

cricketmd said:


> Bann -  I thought you meant heavy breathing or breathy



I just meant an ill mannered type of person.  No thought for those around them, etc.


----------



## frequentflier

Most of the time, I would rather pull my fingernails out with pliers than go to the grocery store.


----------



## cricketmd

frequentflier said:


> Most of the time, I would rather pull my fingernails out with pliers than go to the grocery store.



Why? :shrug: Where do you go? I enjoy shopping, it gets me out the house.


----------



## vraiblonde

cricketmd said:


> Why? :shrug: Where do you go? I enjoy shopping, it gets me out the house.



I love grocery shopping.  I love food and I love cooking.  No kidding, for Pete's bday I got him a Whole Foods gift card and we spent the afternoon there.

Monello and I do not grocery shop together, for some reason.  You'd think that would be a natural excursion for us, but it's probably good that we don't.  He impulse buys weird cheese and condiments worse than I do, so I can only imagine what we'd end up with in our cart.


----------



## ArkRescue

ginwoman said:


> I'll tell you what peeved me today were the couple who sat behind us at the movie theater and rattled bags (like chip bags or something)and chewed for the first 20 minutes. Fortunately by the time the movie (American Sniper) actually came on, they had pretty much stopped. The whole frikkin theater was basically available for them to sit when they came in, but no.....they had to jam us up.



You should have moved, I would have.  I don't like having people that close anyway, so I avoid being in a packed event.  I get annoyed when the people standing in line behind me crowd me.  One lady kept bumping into me over and over and I finally turned around and said could you please give me a few inches of space? and I said that in an annoyed tone.


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> I love grocery shopping.  I love food and I love cooking.  No kidding, for Pete's bday I got him a Whole Foods gift card and we spent the afternoon there.
> 
> Monello and I do not grocery shop together, for some reason.  You'd think that would be a natural excursion for us, but it's probably good that we don't.  He impulse buys weird cheese and condiments worse than I do, so I can only imagine what we'd end up with in our cart.



I'd spend all day there too!! Field trip!!  I'm not sure if you've seen my two freezers stocked with food falling out or not. I tend to hoard food, so maybe that's why. I'm not into cooking much, but I love food   Drove RiverRat nuts.


----------



## Misfit

I once got home from Walmart and a piece of that cashier whose skin is falling off was stuck to my Danimals yogurt.


----------



## PrchJrkr

ginwoman said:


> please splain' "mouth breathing" Bann. Not sure what I am missing.



Dis be a mouf breaver.


----------



## frequentflier

cricketmd said:


> Why? :shrug: Where do you go? I enjoy shopping, it gets me out the house.



Many people are so self-important and act like they are the only one that matters. Like, get out of my way or I will mow you down. I try to be considerate and say excuse me when I walk in front of someone that is looking at something on a shelf. I often wait for people that are blocking the aisle; oblivious to everyone around them. I try to be patient despite the fact that I am one of the most impatient people you will even meet. If I keep encountering an inconsiderate fidiot, a loud phone talker or someone with bratty kids that are plucking at my last nerve, I will skip a few aisles and then backtrack when the coast is clear. 

If I have a full buggy and people are behind me with a few items, I always let them cut in front of me. 

I do try to go when the stores are not packed and with a plan of what I need and where it is in the store. I will not go in when I am rushed or stressed and rarely leave in a bad mood because of someone else's rude behavior. I know what to expect and plan accordingly. 

I do not enjoy grocery shopping any more than I enjoy eating. Unfortunately, both are a necessity. I just have to be in the right frame of mind for it :shrug:


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> I love grocery shopping.  I love food and I love cooking.  No kidding, for Pete's bday I got him a Whole Foods gift card and we spent the afternoon there.
> 
> Monello and I do not grocery shop together, for some reason.  You'd think that would be a natural excursion for us, but it's probably good that we don't.  He impulse buys weird cheese and condiments worse than I do, so I can only imagine what we'd end up with in our cart.



 vegetable yogurt?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying _AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag_.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



Just make sure it's something good. _That_ will get the offender's attention. "Heyyyy, you took my London Broil!" "Well then, wait for me to get out of here before you start!" 

I have started doing things like that now. IDGAF  Folks want to be inconsiderate and rude....._so can I._


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Bann said:


> I don't know, but that irritates me, too!  _Stinkeye big time_. I hate when people do that.



I am a lot less subdued anymore. I will give the 'ARE YOU ****ING SERIOUS?!' look _while actually saying it_.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

vraiblonde said:


> I love grocery shopping.  I love food and I love cooking.



But do you eat before you go? Grocery shopping on an empty stomach....._everything_ looks good.


----------



## cricketmd

frequentflier said:


> Many people are so self-important and act like they are the only one that matters. Like, get out of my way or I will mow you down. I try to be considerate and say excuse me when I walk in front of someone that is looking at something on a shelf. I often wait for people that are blocking the aisle; oblivious to everyone around them. I try to be patient despite the fact that I am one of the most impatient people you will even meet. If I keep encountering an inconsiderate fidiot, a loud phone talker or someone with bratty kids that are plucking at my last nerve, I will skip a few aisles and then backtrack when the coast is clear.
> 
> If I have a full buggy and people are behind me with a few items, I always let them cut in front of me.
> 
> I do try to go when the stores are not packed and with a plan of what I need and where it is in the store. I will not go in when I am rushed or stressed and rarely leave in a bad mood because of someone else's rude behavior. I know what to expect and plan accordingly.
> 
> I do not enjoy grocery shopping any more than I enjoy eating. Unfortunately, both are a necessity. I just have to be in the right frame of mind for it :shrug:



 Sounds like it stirs up a lot of anxiety for you. If I lived closer I'd offer to help.  I've met you in person, you're not THAT impatient.  You're an absolute sweetheart. Your overly considerate tendencies while shopping don't appear reciprocated and that is what seems to be the cause of your angst.  Maybe go at off hours? Or next time plow through them with your cart! "Can't beat them join them!"


----------



## Vince

I like to go grocery shopping especially if I have a new recipe I want to try.  Got to go get the ingredients.  I tend to buy too much sometimes.


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> vegetable yogurt?



See?  That's the sort of thing we end up with when we grocery shop together.


----------



## cricketmd

Vince said:


> I like to go grocery shopping especially if I have a new recipe I want to try.  Got to go get the ingredients.  I tend to buy too much sometimes.



Me too! I go up there with a full cart and items precariously balanced to not fall out and I get asked "did you find everything okay?" I'd say I did.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Vince said:


> I like to go grocery shopping especially if I have a new recipe I want to try.  Got to go get the ingredients.  I tend to buy too much sometimes.


 So, writing a list and trying to stick to the list doesn't work _for you_ either? Or are you talking about 'too much' ingredients for the new recipe? :shrug: just use all of it; freeze what you don't finish in a couple days.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> vegetable yogurt?


----------



## Vince

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> So, writing a list and trying to stick to the list doesn't work _for you_ either? Or are you talking about 'too much' ingredients for the new recipe? :shrug: just use all of it; freeze what you don't finish in a couple days.


Oh, I write a list, but still find more stuff I think I need.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


>



Let it be noted:

Tomato yogurt does not taste good.  Nor does sweet potato, beet, or carrot yogurt.  In fact, they are quite nasty.


----------



## calvcopf

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



I totally agree with this. Last week this happened to me. I gave the woman an annoyed look. She said "sorry" and kept scanning her groceries and sending them down with mine, while I was bagging.


----------



## vraiblonde

calvcopf said:


> I totally agree with this. Last week this happened to me. I gave the woman an annoyed look. She said "sorry" and kept scanning her groceries and sending them down with mine, while I was bagging.



Doesn't that piss you off??  They say "sorry", then keep freaking doing it!  ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> Many people are so self-important and act like they are the only one that matters. Like, get out of my way or I will mow you down. I try to be considerate and say excuse me when I walk in front of someone that is looking at something on a shelf. I often wait for people that are blocking the aisle; oblivious to everyone around them. I try to be patient despite the fact that I am one of the most impatient people you will even meet. If I keep encountering an inconsiderate fidiot, a loud phone talker or someone with bratty kids that are plucking at my last nerve, I will skip a few aisles and then backtrack when the coast is clear.
> 
> If I have a full buggy and people are behind me with a few items, I always let them cut in front of me.
> 
> I do try to go when the stores are not packed and with a plan of what I need and where it is in the store. I will not go in when I am rushed or stressed and rarely leave in a bad mood because of someone else's rude behavior. I know what to expect and plan accordingly.
> 
> I do not enjoy grocery shopping any more than I enjoy eating. Unfortunately, both are a necessity. I just have to be in the right frame of mind for it :shrug:



 it appears that you and I have similar experiences when shopping.  I try to go at slow times also just to not have to deal with so many inconsiderate and/or self-important people.  Sunday afternoon/early evening must be the hardest time to staff the Safeway grocery store in Brandywine, because they always have LONG lines, even at the self-check-out.  I find myself buying certain items at Aldi that Safeway charges way more for, like Oilve Oil, and Butter.


----------



## ArkRescue

calvcopf said:


> I totally agree with this. Last week this happened to me. I gave the woman an annoyed look. She said "sorry" and kept scanning her groceries and sending them down with mine, while I was bagging.



I'm sorry but I would have left with some of her groceries in my bags ......


----------



## luvscats

It happened to me at Safeway in PF.  An older fella huffed and puffed until he got to be next in line for a self check register and lo and behold, he got right behind me.  I mean his cart was right up against my backside!  He leaned around me and put some of his items on the scanner as I was hitting the total/pay button.  I slowly and gently put my elbow out to create some space.  Then I started loading my groceries into bags and a funny thing happened...I started moving slower and slower and with meticulous care.  I simply had to get the right item into the right bag.  That man is just going to have a heart attack one day.  And he is missing a lot of life along the way.


----------



## Lizzy4459

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??



Leave your receipt in the register machine until you are done bagging.  Most registers won't start the next transaction if the receipt hasn't been pulled. This seems to work for me at BJ's and Giant so far.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Lizzy4459 said:


> Leave your receipt in the register machine until you are done bagging.  _Most registers won't start the next transaction if the receipt hasn't been pulled_. This seems to work for me at BJ's and Giant so far.



I never noticed that. I just try to put all the bags somewhere so the chant of 'please remove your items,' 'please remove your items' stops.


----------



## ArkRescue

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I never noticed that. I just try to put all the bags somewhere so the chant of '*please remove your items*,' 'please remove your items' stops.



I hate that nagging check-out voice.

WHY am I seeing all these BRA ADS in the forum pages ???!!!  I don't want to buy a bra!  And when did a the average bra start costing $68? ..... I am done


----------



## frequentflier

cricketmd said:


> Sounds like it stirs up a lot of anxiety for you. If I lived closer I'd offer to help.  I've met you in person, you're not THAT impatient.  You're an absolute sweetheart. Your overly considerate tendencies while shopping don't appear reciprocated and that is what seems to be the cause of your angst.  Maybe go at off hours? Or next time plow through them with your cart! "Can't beat them join them!"



Normally, I run into a few people I know at the store and that *usually* makes me happy. Of course, most of the time I am without makeup and in scruffy clothes...

I just have to be in the right frame of mind because I really tire of inconsiderate, self important people. You are probably right about the anxiety. Though I still try to smile and be friendly and polite and considerate. It does make me feel better to practice patience- even if I want to yank the phone out of some big blabbers fist and smash it on the floor or pour some dish soap into a little spoiled brat's mouth...I am often proud of myself when I leave the store; for refraining to do so :grin:


----------



## frequentflier

ArkRescue said:


> I hate that nagging check-out voice.
> 
> WHY am I seeing all these BRA ADS in the forum pages ???!!!  I don't want to buy a bra!  And when did a the average bra start costing $68? ..... I am done



I keep getting ads for age spots and concealed carry...!


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Normally, I run into a few people I know at the store and that *usually* makes me happy. Of course, most of the time I am without makeup and in scruffy clothes...
> 
> I just have to be in the right frame of mind because I really tire of inconsiderate, self important people. You are probably right about the anxiety. Though I still try to smile and be friendly and polite and considerate. It does make me feel better to practice patience- even if I want to yank the phone out of some big blabbers fist and smash it on the floor or *pour some dish soap into a little spoiled brat's mouth...I am often proud of myself when I leave the store; for refraining to do so* :grin:



.....   I have the same vision


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> .....   I have the same vision



My brother and I rarely acted badly in public or we'd get my Dad's boot up our butt!  Some people would look at my dad in horror when he'd kick us in the butt too LOL


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> .....   I have the same vision



If I behaved like the way I see a lot of kids behaving, my Mom would have filled my mouth with soap. I swear, I still burp up Ivory once in awhile!


----------



## Roman

frequentflier said:


> If I behaved like the way I see a lot of kids behaving, my Mom would have filled my mouth with soap. I swear, I still burp up Ivory once in awhile!



When my now 41 year-old son was a boy, I'd put 1/2 a cap full of Texas Pete in his mouth when I heard him cuss. Wouldn't you know it, he LOVES Texas Pete, and would put it on his cereal if he could.


----------



## desertrat

There are no belts in the store I shop at and very little room in the bagging area. All say 15 items or less and it would be hard to put many more in there. Love that store. Wide aisles and people rarely block them.  It's like they respect others or something. Plus I have only seen 1 car parked in the no parking zone.


----------



## MarieB

Vince said:


> I don't have a purse Marie and most men don't screw around when it comes to getting your groceries and getting out.  I really hate it when some woman is bagging her groceries and talking on her dayum cell phone.




Not saying that you are, but I find men to be the some of the slowest of the self-checker demographic groups.


----------



## BOP

Bann said:


> Old?  Nah!   Age is but a number, BOP.   56 for me this year and I am far from old acting.
> 
> Anyway, we went in December - and I LOVED IT!   Foxhound signed on because I really wanted to go and I booked the tickets as soon as I saw the commercial on TV. The seats were nearly booked then, too.  He could have backed out & I had any number of GFs who would have gone with me.
> 
> IF you love the Osmonds- like I did when I was a younger gal - no doubt about it, they put on a great show.  Classy, no vulgarity.  Good clean fun.   I didn't have to put up with a bunch of mouth breathing, pants hanging to their knees idiots in the audience either.   Winning!



  Glad you had a good time!  That's what counts.  I was never into the Osmonds or the Jackson 5 when I was little.  I was certainly aware of them, but not really a fan.  I'm staring 59 in the face, so I can definitely relate to the age thing.  Some days I feel 20-something....okay, 30-something, other days, you'd think I was 80.


----------



## nutz

FollowTheMoney said:


> I will not use those self-checkouts even if I have one item that will total a one dollar bill. If the store is not going to give me an extra discount for doing their job, of say 5-10%, what's the point? So the chain (corporation) can reduce its workforce? I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for the privilege of scanning and bagging my own purchase while at the same time increasing unemployment. They really have trained their customers, well. Suckers.



:like:  Discount? They are driving prices up while performing less and less.  How many full time employees do these stores even have anymore?


----------



## ArkRescue

frequentflier said:


> I keep getting ads for age spots and concealed carry...!



Well see, there you go ................. just pack your gun over an age spot, problem solved.


----------



## RoseRed

This mornings HORRIBLE traffic!


----------



## BernieP

RoseRed said:


> This mornings HORRIBLE traffic!



we need more school closed days

it keeps the rifraf off the streets


----------



## BOP

MarieB said:


> Not saying that you are, but I find men to be the some of the slowest of the self-checker demographic groups.



We're methodical, and we don't roll our crap on top of yours when you're trying to bag.


----------



## SoMdDude

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout:  I love it!  What I don't love is when the person behind me starts scanning their groceries and sends them down the belt....right into where I'm trying to bag my groceries.  Dude, really?  Just hang on 15 seconds and I'll be out of your way.  Stop bombarding me with your stuff.  It's annoying AND I might just accidentally stick your groceries in my bag.
> 
> Why are people so rude??




I make sure I turn and give the person behind me the evil eye while im baggin my sh*t up... but some woman with a attitude started doing this once, I took the first two things she scanned and sent down the belt and threw them in the aisle, she sure as hell got the hint and waited after that


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> If I behaved like the way I see a lot of kids behaving, my Mom would have filled my mouth with soap. I swear, I still burp up Ivory once in awhile!



I hear ya!!!


----------



## SG_Player1974

SoMdDude said:


> ... but some woman with a attitude started doing this once, I took the first two things she scanned and sent down the belt and threw them in the aisle


----------



## JeJeTe

Strep throat is my peeve of the day and has been my peeve of the day since Monday.  :sick:


----------



## ArkRescue

JeJeTe said:


> Strep throat is my peeve of the day and has been my peeve of the day since Monday.  :sick:



I think that is what I had a month ago - lasted like 2 good weeks.  It went away on its own, but my voice took a 3rd week to go back to normal.


----------



## RoseRed

ArkRescue said:


> I think that is what I had a month ago - lasted like 2 good weeks.  It went away on its own, but my voice took a 3rd week to go back to normal.



Strep went away on its own?  No antibiotics?  You're lucky it didn't lead to rheumatic fever.


----------



## JeJeTe

ArkRescue said:


> I think that is what I had a month ago - lasted like 2 good weeks.  It went away on its own, but my voice took a 3rd week to go back to normal.



You didn't get any meds with it?  You're better than me. I thought you had to have an antibiotic to get rid of it.  I was crying with pain the 2nd day into and got an antibiotic when my strep test came back positive.   It seems it has left me with a cold and congestion though.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

JeJeTe said:


> You didn't get any meds with it?  You're better than me. I thought you had to have an antibiotic to get rid of it.  I was crying with pain the 2nd day into and got an antibiotic when my strep test came back positive.   It seems it has left me with a cold and congestion though.



  Hope your feeling better Sweets.


----------



## JeJeTe

luvmygdaughters said:


> Hope your feeling better Sweets.



Thanks! I actually feel almost human like today.


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> Strep went away on its own?  No antibiotics?  You're lucky it didn't lead to rheumatic fever.



I went to the dr and they said I didn't have a fever so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## RoseRed

ArkRescue said:


> I went to the dr and they said I didn't have a fever so it wasn't a big deal.



Did you have the red bumps and white crap in the back of you throat?


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> Did you have the red bumps and white crap in the back of you throat?



I never looked.  It was sudden onset, no fever, no serious congestion, throat hurt constantly, trying to swallow was very painful, and I lost my voice for almost a week, and slowly got my voice back over the following 2 weeks (total 3 weeks).  I guess it's possible that it wasn't strep?  But I have NO other symptoms, which seemed very strange.


----------



## RoseRed

ArkRescue said:


> I never looked.  It was sudden onset, no fever, no serious congestion, throat hurt constantly, trying to swallow was very painful, and I lost my voice for almost a week, and slowly got my voice back over the following 2 weeks (total 3 weeks).  I guess it's possible that it wasn't strep?  But I have NO other symptoms, which seemed very strange.



Sounds like you just had a severe sore throat, not strep.


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> Sounds like you just had a severe sore throat, not strep.



I'll never know now, but it was horrible.  Glad that's over.  Initially I thought I had finally caught the flu again after so many years of not having it (last time I was 19 I believe).  So still no flu and I don't get flu shots either.  I must have a kick-butt immune system because I am around sick people regular at home, work, and relatives.


----------



## cricketmd

RoseRed said:


> Did you have the red bumps and white crap in the back of you throat?



Yuck.   I got lucky growing up. I had gotten strep throat several times from my friends and my parents had no money for doctors which = no antibiotics.  I used to have to scrape that junk off frequently with popsicle sticks.  It took every bit of a week to get over it each time and before the fevers would subside.  I'd say you can survive it without antibiotics but its definitely NOT ideal.


----------



## inkah

SEABREEZE 1957 said:


> Good gawd....anything else you care to bitch about?



Why, yes, thank you.

1.  Ok, I get the express/15 items or less blah blah.  But if you are standing there reeking of the smoke break you just took, picking your 3 inch finger nails and yammering to the cashier next to you (who has a full line) about what you did with your hoodlum friends last night and I ask if it is ok to put up my 18 items, JUST FRIGGIN TAKE THEM.

2.  If you get in the express self check out line with a cart full of crap and need to sort your groceries by size, color and which cabinet they belong in, please figure out how to keep your paws off my 3 items that are going to be coming down the belt at you.  FASTLANEDAMMIT


----------



## GW8345

Pet Peeve;

1. Bra straps that are showing. Ladies, we don't want to see your bra straps unless you are walking on a catwalk and are working for Victoria Secrets. You don't like guys with their pants hanging down around their ass showing their underwear, we don't want to see your Wal-mart special either.

2. Lane divers. You know, the idiots who jump into the next lane right before a stop light just so they can get a few car lengths ahead of others, too bad they cut down the breaking distance for those cars behind them that are in that lane they just "dived" into.

3. The idiots at Gate 1 and 2 who can't seem to understand that the left lane on 235 is the lane that you need to be in in order to make a left turn into the base. Instead, they get in the middle lane of 235 and creep up until there is an opening in the left turn lanes and then jump in it, thus preventing the middle lane from being a through lane.

4. Drivers who constantly have their high beams on. Are you eff'ing blind!?! If you are driving down 235 at 0600 and are on the bumper of another car, turn your eff'ing high beams off or wait until the sun comes up if you can't see in the dark without a million candle-power spot light. Also, if you have fog lights on and it ain't foggy, your an eff'ing moron.

5. People who will drive around a parking lot trying to find the closest parking space to the store so they don't have to walk that far to a store that they are going to walk around in for an hour. If you are going to walk around a store for an hour walking an extra three minutes going from your car to the store is not going to kill you, if it does then you don't need to be walking around the store in the first place.


----------



## Bann

GW8345 said:


> Pet Peeve;
> 
> 1. Bra straps that are showing. Ladies, we don't want to see your bra straps unless you are walking on a catwalk and are working for Victoria Secrets. You don't like guys with their pants hanging down around their ass showing their underwear, we don't want to see your Wal-mart special either



I personally don't wear Walmart specials.  I wear Victoria's Secret brassieres.


----------



## SG_Player1974

People who race up the right-most non turning lane on NB 235 and, when they cross RT. 4 they dive into the lane to their left because their lane is ending. Not only that but, when a car is trying to merge when coming off RT. 4 they will then ride the bumper of the car in front of them and not let them merge into traffic.

Hypocrites!!


----------



## cricketmd

Can I play?  I have one!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SG_Player1974 said:


> _People who race up the right-most non turning lane on NB 235 and, when they cross RT. 4 they dive into the lane to their left because their lane is ending_. Not only that but, when a car is trying to merge when coming off RT. 4 they will then ride the bumper of the car in front of them and not let them merge into traffic.
> 
> Hypocrites!!



I just don't let 'em in. _They know_ the lane ends; they just want to cut somebody off, hoping they get hit, even if getting hit means them cutting you off and taking part of your front end with them. Then they say, 'Well you didn't let me in!" I just answer, "Didn't you read the sign that says "Lane ends.....?!" Then follow that with, "Do the mirrors in that thing _work_?" Which is kinda silly to ask. Mirrors and turn signals get little use around here.


----------



## SG_Player1974

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I just don't let 'em in.



Neither do I. It is always the bleeding heart driver that is one or two cars ahead of me that does! 

There is ALWAYS someone on their phone, not paying attention, or just plain stupid and lets these people into the lane.

Don't get me started on the ones that come up that far right lane and need to turn left into the new Wildewood apartment complex...


----------



## cricketmd

SG_Player1974 said:


> ... There is ALWAYS someone on their phone, not paying attention, or just plain stupid and lets these people into the lane....
> :



I was just talking to my bus driver this morning about this.  People are so distracted these days and not paying attention. This morning a man was struck and killed by a car on Suitland Parkway.   It's soo sad and often preventable,  if only people could try to pay more attention and slow down. Seems like every one is in such a rush and too distracted.


----------



## Bay_Kat

GW8345 said:


> Pet Peeve;
> 
> 1. Bra straps that are showing. Ladies, we don't want to see your bra straps unless you are walking on a catwalk and are working for Victoria Secrets. You don't like guys with their pants hanging down around their ass showing their underwear, we don't want to see your Wal-mart special either.
> 
> 2. Lane divers. You know, the idiots who jump into the next lane right before a stop light just so they can get a few car lengths ahead of others, too bad they cut down the breaking distance for those cars behind them that are in that lane they just "dived" into.
> 
> 3. The idiots are Gate 1 and 2 who can't see to understand that the left lane on 235 is the lane that you need to be in in order to make a left turn into the base. Instead, they get in the middle lane of 235 and creep up until there is an opening in the left turn lanes and then jump in it, thus preventing the middle lane from being a through lane.
> 
> 4. Drivers who constantly have their high beams on. Are you eff'ing blind!?! If you are driving down 235 at 0600 and are on the bumper of another car, turn your eff'ing high beams off or wait until the sum comes up if you can't see in the dark without a million candle-power spot light. Also, if you have fog lights on and it ain't foggy, your an eff'ing moron.
> 
> *5. People who will drive around a parking lot trying to find the closest parking space to the store so they don't have to walk that far to a store that they are going to walk around in for an hour. If you are going to walk around a store for an hour walking an extra three minutes going from your car to the store is not going to kill you, if it does then you don't need to be walking around the store in the first place.*




The person who will block traffic waiting for someone to load up a cart full of groceries so they can have that close parking spot.  Really sucks when the lanes of the parking lot are all one way.  Can't remember how they were in MD, but here they are all one way and it's such a pain because there is absolutely no room to go around them.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

cricketmd said:


> I was just talking to my bus driver this morning about this.  People are so distracted these days and not paying attention. This morning a man was struck and killed by a car on Suitland Parkway.   It's soo sad and often preventable,  if only people could try to pay more attention and slow down. Seems like every one is in such a rush and too distracted.



Well, 'in a rush,' yeah. My thought on that is, 'leave earlier; then you won't have to rush.'


----------



## inkah

cricketmd said:


> I was just talking to my bus driver this morning about this.  People are so distracted these days and not paying attention. This morning a man was struck and killed by a car on Suitland Parkway.   It's soo sad and often preventable,  if only people could try to pay more attention and slow down. Seems like every one is in such a rush and too distracted.



Speaking of bus drivers - there is one that comes off the right lane of Pegg Rd mornings.  Every darn time I see her, she is running red lights and cutting lanes in the middle of the intersection to get to the shorter left lanes as she heads onto the base.  Followed her to the youth center one day and told her to knock it off.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

inkah said:


> Speaking of bus drivers - there is one that comes off the right lane of Pegg Rd mornings.  Every darn time I see her, she is running red lights and cutting lanes in the middle of the intersection to get to the shorter left lanes as she heads onto the base.  _Followed her to the youth center one day and told her to knock it off_.


 Which look did you get from the bus driver? 'WTH are you talking about?' or "F/U!"(?)


----------



## GW8345

Another pet peeve;

At the California Post Office, the A-holes who insist they are too important to park in the parking lot and instead park in front of the post office; especially the douche-nozzles who park in front of the drop off boxes. 

Here's a novel idea, park you dumb ass in the parking lot like everyone else and stop blocking the boxes and road way, walk your fat ass a few feet, it's not going to kill you. I wish the shopping center would enforce the no parking but instead, every day there are numerous a-holes who think they have their own special parking and are too good to park in the parking lot.


----------



## RoseRed

GW8345 said:


> Another pet peeve;
> 
> At the California Post Office, the A-holes who insist they are too important to park in the parking lot and instead park in front of the post office; especially the douche-nozzles who park in front of the drop off boxes.
> 
> Here's a novel idea, park you dumb ass in the parking lot like everyone else and stop blocking the boxes and road way, walk your fat ass a few feet, it's not going to kill you. I wish the shopping center would enforce the no parking but instead, every day there are numerous a-holes who think they have their own special parking and are too good to park in the parking lot.


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:


> There are no belts in the store I shop at and very little room in the bagging area. All say 15 items or less and it would be hard to put many more in there. Love that store. Wide aisles and people rarely block them.  It's like they respect others or something. Plus I have only seen 1 car parked in the no parking zone.



Need to add though, they do talk on their phones as much as in MD.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Not feeling great today, some kind of stomach bug, but I had to go out.  Seemed like everywhere I went, on the road or in a parking lot someone was turning or pulling out in front of me. My daughter finally said, let's just go home before some idiot hits us.  I think I was invisible.  It happened about 4 or 5 times and it would have been their fault every single time.  People here just can't drive or more likely don't pay attention to what they are doing.


----------



## RPMDAD

It's not just down there Bay_Kat, i have days up here like that where i start to feel my truck is invisible. People pulling out in front of me or cutting me off, like they can't see a pickup truck coming at them.


----------



## cricketmd

GW8345 said:


> Another pet peeve;
> 
> At the California Post Office, the A-holes who insist they are too important to park in the parking lot and instead park in front of the post office; especially the douche-nozzles who park in front of the drop off boxes.
> 
> Here's a novel idea, park you dumb ass in the parking lot like everyone else and stop blocking the boxes and road way, walk your fat ass a few feet, it's not going to kill you. I wish the shopping center would enforce the no parking but instead, every day there are numerous a-holes who think they have their own special parking and are too good to park in the parking lot.



I do that in Charlotte Hall.   But I do not block mailboxes.  I do this because I have degenerative joint disease in my back (amongst a slew of other health ailments) and I physically cant carry heavy boxes by myself all that way anymore and I have nobody to help me.  Its why I'm at the post office to begin with - big boxes to mail, many of them.  I ship out canned goods and other items I make at my own expense free to newly recovering brain surgery patients,  cancer patients and newly widowed people.   It has nothing to do with me not walking my "fat ass a few feet, its not going to kill you" or being a "dumb ass" or "douche nozzle".  If you are offering to help me lug my boxes next time (albeit in Ch. Hall) please let me know!


----------



## GW8345

cricketmd said:


> I do that in Charlotte Hall.   But I do not block mailboxes.  I do this because I have degenerative joint disease in my back (amongst a slew of other health ailments) and I physically cant carry heavy boxes by myself all that way anymore and I have nobody to help me.  Its why I'm at the post office to begin with - big boxes to mail, many of them.  I ship out canned goods and other items I make at my own expense free to newly recovering brain surgery patients,  cancer patients and newly widowed people.   It has nothing to do with me not walking my "fat ass a few feet, its not going to kill you" or being a "dumb ass" or "douche nozzle".  If you are offering to help me lug my boxes next time (albeit in Ch. Hall) please let me know!


While you may have a viable excuse, the people I see doing this at the California Post Office don't, they are not carrying boxes, they are not handicapped, they don't have handicap plates. They jump out of their vehicles and "bounce" across the street or park right in front of the boxes and Coffee Quarter and go sprinting into the post office. Most of them are not just running in to check their boxes, they are going over to the customer service side which means they are usually in there for at least ten minutes.

Now, since you don't use the California Post Office and I did not refer to you by name I fail to see how you could possible have taken my post personally and think I was talking about you. Maybe you can help me out and explain to me how you can take an event that occurs at least 20 miles from you in a different part of the county and think it is about you?


----------



## cricketmd

GW8345 said:


> While you may have a viable excuse, the people I see doing this at the California Post Office don't, they are not carrying boxes, they are not handicapped, they don't have handicap plates. They jump out of their vehicles and "bounce" across the street or park right in front of the boxes and Coffee Quarter and go sprinting into the post office. Most of them are not just running in to check their boxes, they are going over to the customer service side which means they are usually in there for at least ten minutes.
> 
> Now, since you don't use the California Post Office and I did not refer to you by name I fail to see how you could possible have taken my post personally and think I was talking about you. Maybe you can help me out and explain to me how you can take an event that occurs at least 20 miles from you in a different part of the county and think it is about you?




Nobody is taking it personally   I was just trying to help you feel less butt hurt and raw and less of a douche canoe   Your point, regardless of which post office (within a small 20 mile radius)  was about having to walk the "extra few feet" when other's aren't.    Being angry at such minor things makes one very miserable, I can see this.  I was trying to help you feel less jackknifed on the wedgy scale    I never said your post was about me.  I was trying to help you think about other scenarios but your own.  Clearly, next time I should simply attach  a link to some Preparation H.


----------



## SoMdDude

SG_Player1974 said:


>





Not bull####, im dead serious, dont eff with me and I wont eff with you


----------



## Monello

People on the forum that make my sweetie lose faith in humanity.  I always console her but I know deep down inside she loses a little bit of compassion for the downtrodden.  I'm more than happy to console her, so for me it's all good.  So to you, the less than average, I salute you.  You give my life purpose & meaning.


----------



## GW8345

cricketmd said:


> *I *do that in Charlotte Hall.   But* I *do not block mailboxes. * I* do this because *I *have degenerative joint disease in *my* back (amongst a slew of other health ailments) and *I *physically cant carry heavy boxes by *myself *all that way anymore and *I *have nobody to help *me*.  Its why* I'm* at the post office to begin with - big boxes to mail, many of them.  *I *ship out canned goods and other items* I *make at* my* own expense free to newly recovering brain surgery patients,  cancer patients and newly widowed people.   It has nothing to do with *me *not walking my "fat ass a few feet, its not going to kill you" or being a "dumb ass" or "douche nozzle".  If you are offering to help* me* lug my boxes next time (albeit in Ch. Hall) please let me know!





cricketmd said:


> *Nobody is taking it personally*   I was just trying to help you feel less butt hurt and raw and less of a douche canoe   Your point, regardless of which post office (within a small 20 mile radius)  was about having to walk the "extra few feet" when other's aren't.    Being angry at such minor things makes one very miserable, I can see this.  I was trying to help you feel less jackknifed on the wedgy scale    I never said your post was about me.  I was trying to help you think about other scenarios but your own.  Clearly, next time I should simply attach  a link to some Preparation H.



Yep, you didn't take it personally.

How about you go clean the sand out of your vagina and let the adults talk.


----------



## PrchJrkr

SoMdDude said:


> Not bull####, im dead serious, dont eff with me and I wont eff with you



Posters with huge internet penises.


----------



## mamatutu

Monello said:


> People on the forum that make my sweetie lose faith in humanity.  I always console her but I know deep down inside she loses a little bit of compassion for the downtrodden.  I'm more than happy to console her, so for me it's all good.  So to you, the less than average, I salute you.  You give my life purpose & meaning.



You forgot the   You are welcome!


----------



## cricketmd

GW8345 said:


> Yep, you didn't take it personally.
> 
> How about you go clean the sand out of your vagina and let the adults talk.



Oh! Whoopee!!! You highlighting parts of my post, means nothing.   I was trying to explain another point of view, obviously you are too shallow and scared to see any point of view but your own on an internet format. You are afraid to be challenged or wrong.  Your internet balls must have shrank faster than Tom Brady's.  I don't give a crap what you think, I was trying to help you not be soo bent on life about something so assine, and as you said in your OWN WORDS "walking a few extra steps".

About the sand in the vagina - wth is that even?? and you think I'm off topic?? Seriously??  if you have sand in your vagina please get help. You seem to have a bigger vagina than me... maybe its sucking up the sand. Maybe if you wore bigger underwear to help you not crap yourself on the slightest things in life, it might help.


----------



## GW8345

cricketmd said:


> Oh! Whoopee!!! You highlighting parts of my post, means nothing.   I was trying to explain another point of view, obviously you are too shallow and scared to see any point of view but your own on an internet format. You are afraid to be challenged or wrong.  Your internet balls must have shrank faster than Tom Brady's.  I don't give a crap what you think, I was trying to help you not be soo bent on life about something so assine, and as you said in your OWN WORDS "walking a few extra steps".
> 
> About the sand in the vagina - wth is that even?? and you think I'm off topic?? Seriously??  if you have sand in your vagina please get help. You seem to have a bigger vagina than me... maybe its sucking up the sand. Maybe if you wore bigger underwear to help you not crap yourself on the slightest things in life, it might help.



You're the reason why this country had to put directions on shampoo. :epicfacepalm:


----------



## Bann

cricketmd said:


> Oh! Whoopee!!! You highlighting parts of my post, means nothing.   I was trying to explain another point of view, obviously you are too shallow and scared to see any point of view but your own on an internet format. You are afraid to be challenged or wrong.  Your internet balls must have shrank faster than Tom Brady's.  I don't give a crap what you think, I was trying to help you not be soo bent on life about something so assine, and as you said in your OWN WORDS "walking a few extra steps".
> 
> About the sand in the vagina - wth is that even?? and you think I'm off topic?? Seriously??  if you have sand in your vagina please get help. You seem to have a bigger vagina than me... maybe its sucking up the sand. Maybe if you wore bigger underwear to help you not crap yourself on the slightest things in life, it might help.


----------



## desertrat

As far as parking in front of the California PO, there are signs that state where no parking starts and ends. As long as you are outside those, no foul.


----------



## cricketmd

GW8345 said:


> You're the reason why this country had to put directions on shampoo. :epicfacepalm:



Vagina boy, pm me your address. I have something I want to ship  you.


----------



## GW8345

cricketmd said:


> Vagina boy, pm me your address. I have something I want to ship  you.


I think you need to get a new therapist, the one you are currently seeing isn't helping.


----------



## cricketmd

GW8345 said:


> I think you need to get a new therapist, the one you are currently seeing isn't helping.



I think you need to get a life, the bitter one you are currently living isn't working for you. Have a good day!


----------



## GW8345

cricketmd said:


> I think you need to get a life, the bitter one you are currently living isn't working for you. Have a good day!


So says the person who takes an anonymous post on the internet personally and gets all butt hurt.


----------



## Hank

GW8345 said:


> So says the person who takes an anonymous post in there internet personally and gets all butt hurt.



their.....


----------



## GW8345

Hank said:


> their.....



whoops


----------



## SoMdDude

PrchJrkr said:


> Posters with huge internet penises.




All of the blow hards on this forum and I'm the one with the huge internet penis? lol suuuure mkkkay
All of the smibs here are full of themselves and they know it


----------



## mamatutu

SoMdDude said:


> All of the blow hards on this forum and I'm the one with the huge internet penis? lol suuuure mkkkay
> All of the smibs here are full of themselves and they know it



Truth.


----------



## BernieP

GW8345 said:


> Another pet peeve;
> 
> At the California Post Office, the A-holes who insist they are too important to park in the parking lot and instead park in front of the post office; especially the douche-nozzles who park in front of the drop off boxes.
> 
> Here's a novel idea, park you dumb ass in the parking lot like everyone else and stop blocking the boxes and road way, walk your fat ass a few feet, it's not going to kill you. I wish the shopping center would enforce the no parking but instead, every day there are numerous a-holes who think they have their own special parking and are too good to park in the parking lot.



Patrons of the liquor store don't like it when you use the drop off box, it forces them to back out of their parking spot along the curb. 

Technically I guess we are on the "Wrong side" of the lane when you use the mail drop there (same can be said of Hollywood).


----------



## PrchJrkr

SoMdDude said:


> All of the blow hards on this forum and I'm the one with the huge internet penis? lol suuuure mkkkay
> All of the smibs here are full of themselves and they know it



Not bull####, im dead serious, dont eff with me and I wont eff with you


----------



## Vince

What pisses me off today?  Litter Bugs.  I'm not talkin your normal everyday litter bug, a piece of paper, beer bottle, etc.  These are the assho!es that wait until they have a months worth of trash, throw all the bags in the back of an open bed pick up truck and off to the dump they go.  Of course the bags are all over the road, broken open, trash laying everywhere.  These people suck.


----------



## SG_Player1974

The fact that PAX "security" put up a big sign right before Xmas stating that there will be "1 security person per lane until January 13th due to the holidays" and here we are into February and there is still 1 guard per lane. Why did they put up the sign (and waste dollars on power) when they had no intention of changing?!!!!

Definitely a peeve when it takes 20-25 minutes to get into Gate 1


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SG_Player1974 said:


> The fact that PAX "security" put up a big sign right before Xmas stating that there will be "1 security person per lane until January 13th due to the holidays" and here we are into February and there is still 1 guard per lane. Why did they put up the sign (and waste dollars on power) when they had no intention of changing?!!!!
> 
> _Definitely a peeve when it takes 20-25 minutes to get into Gate 1_



For a different kind of aggravation, you should try GateII in the morning. The traffic from GMR makes getting though that intersection _really_ "fun."
On a good day, you might only have to sit through a full light cycle twice.


----------



## mAlice

Bann said:


> I would add that if you don't know how to use a self checkout then you shouldn't use it no matter how many items you have.



Seriously?


----------



## mAlice

FollowTheMoney said:


> I will not use those self-checkouts even if I have one item that will total a one dollar bill. If the store is not going to give me an extra discount for doing their job, of say 5-10%, what's the point? So the chain (corporation) can reduce its workforce? I'll be damned if I'm going to pay for the privilege of scanning and bagging my own purchase while at the same time increasing unemployment. They really have trained their customers, well. Suckers.



I agree with you.  As long as people need jobs, I will avoid the self check-out.


----------



## vraiblonde

Self-checkout typically requires a babysitter, and the store typically provides one.  At Giant they also run around and bag up your groceries to help alleviate that there peeve of mine.  I don't really feel that I'm putting someone out of a job by scanning my own groceries; I'm just transitioning them into a new job.  That's progress, man.


----------



## mAlice

PrchJrkr said:


> Love it!
> 
> I hate people who drive diesels and think just because the pump I'm using dispenses both gas and diesel, that it's the only one that does. I have as much right to use it as you. If I didn't, it would be diesel only. Go to another island ####tard!




Ya' know, I used to kinda' have that mind set, only in a different scenario.  I used to never use the handicap toilet in a public restroom.  Then one day I realized that it didn't mean I could not use it, but it was also available to someone who might have difficulty using a regular toilet.


----------



## lucky_bee

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout typically requires a babysitter, and the store typically provides one.  At Giant they also run around and bag up your groceries to help alleviate that there peeve of mine.  I don't really feel that I'm putting someone out of a job by scanning my own groceries; I'm just transitioning them into a new job.  That's progress, man.



9 times outta 10 cashiers hate it more than the customers because of the whole babysitting issues that come with them. When I worked retail with these, it was way more of a hassle to coach 4 people at the same time how to walk through the 4 self-checkouts than to just put them all in one line and ring them out individually myself. It came to the point where I'd spot a self-checkout newbie a mile away and instead of waiting for them to start having trouble, I'd just do it all for them. Totally defeating the purpose.


----------



## huntr1

My peeve is people that complain, just to complain, with no intention of doing anything to help "fix" what they are complaining about.  Example: "We never should have started this project without a complete, down to the most minute detail, plan on exactly what we are going to do, how we are going to do it and when we are going to do it in order to meet our goal of participating in this activity."  We have a plan, it's just not up to what HE wants to have.  When asked to contribute samples of what he's talking about, complainer gives you nothing but additional versions of original complaints.  This goes on 2 months.  Have yet another meeting where he is asked AGAIN to provide the documents, and his response is "Yes, I can do that, but not for 4 months at least."


----------



## Bay_Kat

mAlice said:


> Ya' know, I used to kinda' have that mind set, only in a different scenario.  I used to never use the handicap toilet in a public restroom.  Then one day I realized that it didn't mean I could not use it, but it was also available to someone who might have difficulty using a regular toilet.



I always have a fear that while I'm using it, a handicapped person is going to come in and need it really bad and then I'll feel horrible for making them wait.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Bay_Kat said:


> I always have a fear that while I'm using it, a handicapped person is going to come in and need it really bad and then I'll feel horrible for making them wait.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

mAlice said:


> Ya' know, I used to kinda' have that mind set, only in a different scenario.  I used to never use the handicap toilet in a public restroom.  Then one day I realized that it didn't mean I could not use it, but it was also available to someone who might have difficulty using a regular toilet.



On that same topic, Giant in La Plata has parking spaces designated with a sign that says "Expectant Mothers Parking"  Another one that says "Mothers with Toddlers".  Since I am not expecting nor do I have toddlers anymore (Thank You Jesus). Can I get a ticket for parking in those spaces?  I would think not, but who the hell knows, a lot of crazy laws on the books these days.


----------



## Bann

mAlice said:


> Seriously?



Yeah, seriously.


----------



## SG_Player1974

luvmygdaughters said:


> On that same topic, Giant in La Plata has parking spaces designated with a sign that says "Expectant Mothers Parking"  Another one that says "Mothers with Toddlers".  Since I am not expecting nor do I have toddlers anymore (Thank You Jesus). Can I get a ticket for parking in those spaces?  I would think not, but who the hell knows, a lot of crazy laws on the books these days.



What about "Fathers with Toddlers" or... for even more equality...

"Fathers with Vasectomies"  

BTW... NO, you will not get a ticket. These are not enforceable parking areas.


----------



## mAlice

Bay_Kat said:


> I always have a fear that while I'm using it, a handicapped person is going to come in and need it really bad and then I'll feel horrible for making them wait.


That thought crossed my mind, too. So what happens if a disabled person is using it, and another handicap person comes in and needs it? They still have to wait, right?
I still try to avoid using them, but if I really gotta' go, and everything else in either in use, or so disgusting a dog wouldn't take a leak in it, then I'll use it.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:


> Self-checkout



My peeve is self checkouts.    I hate them and I will not use them.  I don't care if the regular line is backed up for miles I won't do self checkout.  I will wait patiently for someone else to scan all my crap.  If someday everything goes to self checkout, I will likely starve to death because I just won't do it.


----------



## BernieP

mAlice said:


> That thought crossed my mind, too. So what happens if a disabled person is using it, and another handicap person comes in and needs it? They still have to wait, right?
> I still try to avoid using them, but if I really gotta' go, and everything else in either in use, or so disgusting a dog wouldn't take a leak in it, then I'll use it.



my thoughts are simple, if you gotta GO, you aren't particular in where you go.   Just pray there is paper.


----------



## kom526

SG_Player1974 said:


> "Fathers with Vasectomies"
> 
> .



But having to show the scar as proof could be problematic.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:


> My peeve is self checkouts.    I hate them and I will not use them.  I don't care if the regular line is backed up for miles I won't do self checkout.  I will wait patiently for someone else to scan all my crap.  If someday everything goes to self checkout, I will likely starve to death because I just won't do it.



I feel about cashier checkouts like you feel about slow traffic and red lights.  "OMG GET OUT OF MY WAY!!!!"


----------



## ArkRescue

Christy said:


> My peeve is self checkouts.    I hate them and I will not use them.  I don't care if the regular line is backed up for miles I won't do self checkout.  I will wait patiently for someone else to scan all my crap.  If someday everything goes to self checkout, I will likely starve to death because I just won't do it.



I love your position on this as I will starve with you. I have great respect for the sane checkout people after trying to check out with just a handful of items.


----------



## Bann

I LOVE the self checkouts!     I like checking out my own stuff and bagging it all.   I'm fast, too.


----------



## Merlin99

kom526 said:


> But having to show the scar as proof could be problematic.



You could always just leave a sample and let them check got on the absence of swimmers.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Wait!  I thought of something else!
> 
> Those Rob Lowe DirecTV commercials.
> 
> Why, Rob?  Why??  Why are you doing those terrible and embarrassing commercials???






Like this one?


----------



## mamatutu

itsbob said:


> View attachment 106649
> 
> 
> Like this one?





Who cares about football.  It is as corrupt as our government.  How will the NFL help us when we are attacked by terrorists again?  Oh wait, the NFL are terrorists!  I worry about the American people that are so invested in football or any sport.  Sports are supposed to be fun and full of apple pie, and all that.  Well, that's over. 

Speaking of apple pie.  Like I said, previously, in this thread, I will put up with whatever happens to me at the grocery store, and take it in stride.  What is the point of bitching about it.  Make the best of it, and move on.  I think that saying 'kill them with kindness' works really well in the grocery store environment.  Why stress over it!


----------



## mamatutu

Vince said:


> What pisses me off today?  Litter Bugs.  I'm not talkin your normal everyday litter bug, a piece of paper, beer bottle, etc.  These are the assho!es that wait until they have a months worth of trash, throw all the bags in the back of an open bed pick up truck and off to the dump they go.  Of course the bags are all over the road, broken open, trash laying everywhere.  These people suck.



I have stopped on the way to my dump to pick up those bags you speak of.  Of course, if they are broken open and trash everywhere, I can't help.  Those people do suck. I think most of the time it is because they got there after the dump closed.   And, I have antibacterial gel in my car for those moments.  I also use it every time I leave a store, and use the store's wipes while I am there.


----------



## JeJeTe

mamatutu said:


> Who cares about football.  It is as corrupt as our government.  How will the NFL help us when we are attacked by terrorists again?  Oh wait, the NFL are terrorists!  I worry about the American people that are so invested in football or any sport.  Sports are supposed to be fun and full of apple pie, and all that.  Well, that's over.
> 
> Speaking of apple pie.  Like I said, previously, in this thread, I will put up with whatever happens to me at the grocery store, and take it in stride.  What is the point of bitching about it.  Make the best of it, and move on.  I think that saying 'kill them with kindness' works really well in the grocery store environment.  Why stress over it!



The NFL are terrorists?    That's an interesting theory if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Radiant1

GW8345 said:


> At the California Post Office, the A-holes who insist they are too important to park in the parking lot and instead park in front of the post office; especially the douche-nozzles who park in front of the drop off boxes.



I assume you aren't referring to those of us who are parked there for all of five seconds while we drop off our mail?



Bann said:


> Yeah, seriously.



How is anyone supposed to learn how to use them if they don't do it at least once?


----------



## Bann

Word Origin and History for rambling
adj.

1623, present participle adjective from ramble (v.).
ramble  v.

mid-15c., perhaps frequentative of romen "to walk, go" (see roam ), perhaps via romblen (late 14c.) "to ramble." The vowel change perhaps by influence of Middle Dutch rammelen, a derivative of rammen "copulate," "used of the night wanderings of the amorous cat" [Weekley]. Meaning "to talk or write incoherently" is from 1630s. Related: Rambled ; rambling.
n.

"a roving or wandering," 1650s, from ramble (v.)


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rambling


----------



## PrchJrkr

JeJeTe said:


> The NFL are terrorists?    That's an interesting theory if I've ever heard one.



I'm going to buy stock in cooking sherry.


----------



## BigBlue

mamatutu said:


> Who cares about football.  It is as corrupt as our government.  How will the NFL help us when we are attacked by terrorists again?  Oh wait, the NFL are terrorists!  I worry about the American people that are so invested in football or any sport.  Sports are supposed to be fun and full of apple pie, and all that.  Well, that's over.
> 
> Speaking of apple pie.  Like I said, previously, in this thread, I will put up with whatever happens to me at the grocery store, and take it in stride.  What is the point of bitching about it.  Make the best of it, and move on.  I think that saying 'kill them with kindness' works really well in the grocery store environment.  Why stress over it!






....you belong on the back of a milk carton .


----------



## RoseRed

BigBlue said:


> ....you belong on the back of a milk carton .



No, that's reserved for missing children. She should be held elsewhere.


----------



## beamher

1, 2, 4, & 5 are good ones!!


----------



## BigBlue

Shutout said:


> People that pull up to the island that has both diesel and gas pumps when there are other "gas only" islands open. Of course they pump, then run in to buy something and leave their vehicle blocking the diesel pump.





Thing is this has happen to me and It's because the other pumps were full when I got there , when the diesel customer showed up ,the other pumps had cleared out


----------



## PsyOps

mamatutu said:


> Speaking of apple pie.  Like I said, previously, in this thread, I will put up with whatever happens to me at the grocery store, and take it in stride.  What is the point of bitching about it.  Make the best of it, and move on.  I think that saying 'kill them with kindness' works really well in the grocery store environment.  Why stress over it!



You've obviously never been to a military commissary.


----------



## BernieP

On 235, when did the center lane turn into the "TURN LANE"?   Several cars this morning almost came to a stop so they could turn left or right.  I know, I know, they had to wait for traffic in the outer lanes so what's a person to do, plan ahead?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

BernieP said:


> On 235, when did the center lane turn into the "TURN LANE"?   Several cars this morning almost came to a stop so they could turn left or right.  I know, I know, they had to wait for traffic in the outer lanes so what's a person to do, plan ahead?



You reminded me of the cluster***k of a.m. southbound traffic M-F. You ever get involved in _that_? The backup of the dual left turn lanes into the through-traffic lanes into Gate's I & II is maddening.

If you know you have a turn somewhere in the course of your travels, get in the lane closest to the turn ASAP _and stay there_; for example, the far left lane prior to the turn lanes into Gates I&II. Also going to.....I'll use Wally*Mart as an example.....from St. Andrews Church Rd, you turn right onto 235 and stay in the lane to the left of the far right lane. When approaching the Wendy's, ease over into the right turn lane _*signaling first*_ and proceed to Wendy's etc.. But we all know how to do that without using the center lane.


----------



## SG_Player1974

People who advertise (on this site) to pick up scrap from you. You contact them to see if they are interested and they agree that they are. Then, when you contact them to make arrangements for time/dates....... NOTHING! Not a "Not interested anymore." NOTHING!!!

Why waste people's time? Frustrating!


----------



## CalvertActiv

Most self-checkouts I've been to have a plastic barrier that you can put between the bagging area and the belt. That way you can continue bagging while the other person scans. Not that hard...


----------



## Shutout

BigBlue said:


> Thing is this has happen to me and It's because the other pumps were full when I got there , when the diesel customer showed up ,the other pumps had cleared out



I understand that one, and to be honest it isn't a big deal just pisses me off when there are other pumps available. A few weeks ago a guy actually pumped his gas then sat there eating his lunch. Now, a good sammich is a great thing just not when you are blocking the diesel pump.


----------



## ArkRescue

SG_Player1974 said:


> People who advertise (on this site) to pick up scrap from you. You contact them to see if they are interested and they agree that they are. Then, when you contact them to make arrangements for time/dates....... NOTHING! Not a "Not interested anymore." NOTHING!!!
> 
> Why waste people's time? Frustrating!



Speaking of scrap, we were collecting scrap metal from people to turn in to the recycle center to make a few $$ for the rescue.  Well, after walking away with a whopping $18 knowing we spent most of that on fuel for the pick-up truck to pick it up and haul it to the recycle place, we gave that up.  If they REALLY want to get people to recycle, make it worth the time and effort for us to get extra help to load a 200 lb furnace, to get it to the recycle place.  I had to start turning down scrap metal, it just isn't worth the time/effort unless it happens to be on your way and doesn't require any extra people to coordinate.


----------



## ArkRescue

Shutout said:


> I understand that one, and to be honest it isn't a big deal just pisses me off when there are other pumps available. A few weeks ago a guy actually pumped his gas then sat there eating his lunch. Now, a good sammich is a great thing just *not when you are blocking the diesel pump*.



Seriously?  That is just downright RUDE.


----------



## BernieP

ArkRescue said:


> Speaking of scrap, we were collecting scrap metal from people to turn in to the recycle center to make a few $$ for the rescue.  Well, after walking away with a whopping $18 knowing we spent most of that on fuel for the pick-up truck to pick it up and haul it to the recycle place, we gave that up.  If they REALLY want to get people to recycle, make it worth the time and effort for us to get extra help to load a 200 lb furnace, to get it to the recycle place.  I had to start turning down scrap metal, it just isn't worth the time/effort unless it happens to be on your way and doesn't require any extra people to coordinate.



The salvage people are only a middleman, they may not even be middle, their could be one or two other enterprises above them before the scrap goes to a manufacturer to be recycled into new whatever.   Each party along the way wants to make a profit, so the margin is low.  Put another way, as an individual if you are looking to make money it's a lot of hard work to scratch out a dime.   If you are looking to dispose of the "junk" in a more environmentally friendly manner, than the few cents you get is a bonus on top of doing the right thing.


----------

